# crack in bumper how much to repair ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

my fiesta has got a crack in the bumper right next to the lower grile the size of a 50p coin and the crack has pushed into the bumper so would need pulling back into place and whatever they do to sort it and painting i guess ?

how much roughly would this be to repair ?

thanks.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Depending on year of car some ford bumpers can't be plastic welded 

Mine on an st220 couldn't but my bodyshop has filled and sanded and painted. 

As for cost I'd be tempted to not go cheap. Get a good recommended painter to do it and hopefully he will be able to paint the bumper only and not blend he bonnet and wings. Plastic will always be a slightly different colour anyway so should be ok. 

Failing that you'll need the whole front blowing in to blend the colour

Roughly costs I'd say for bumper only repair and paint £150

If wings and bonnet blown in probably £250

What colour is the fiesta and where in uk are you?

Dave


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well im going to patch it up for now my pulling the crack out then im going to go round all the local bodyshops and see what price i get from all of them for the same work .

a mate might be able to get it cheap after he dented his rear quater panal and door and got a good repair cheap and mines is much less damage than that was .


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like an ideal job for SMART repair.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

Where u based mate?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been quoted £120 to £150 for a bumper respray and no other repairs,
If the damage is minimal you could patch on the inside to add the strength back and just leave it, 
Im not a massive fan of the smart repairs as its more a hide and sell technique rather then a proper repair.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Im not a massive fan of the smart repairs as its more a hide and sell technique rather then a proper repair.


Don't get me started


----------

